# Please help! - cotton wool on my Gourami



## stupam (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I have a dwarf gourami and just lately cotton wool like balls have started to grow on it's body. He has also developed little sore like spots and his fins seem to be deteriorating. I went to my local pets at home store and he gave me some "Love Fish" anti bacteria & fungus solution which I mixed per instruction & added to the water last friday. I wasn't sure about the label which said "remove all carbon filter media from tank before use" so I phoned up the pets at home branch & they advised me to leave the carbon in the filter as it would mess up the water cycle, which I did. Today however the gourami is still developing the cotton wool like balls on it's body and is just hiding away in the corner of the tank refusing food. Did I do the right thing in leaving the filter in?, Thanks in advance. Stuart


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The carbon has took the medication out of the water


----------



## tures (Sep 26, 2011)

i don't know! but i hope you good luck !


----------



## stupam (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for reply, so do you think I should take the carbon filters out of the tank??


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Carbon is basically there for the reason of removing medications and stuff from the water, so you will certainly need to remove it for the medication to be effective. imagine it like a spponge, soaking up all the medication. To be honest though, i wouldnt readd it back after removing it, cos it only has a limited life lasting only into the weeks, and there really isnt any use for it. replace it with ceramic filter media available from all good pet shops, and your tank will thank you XD


----------



## stupam (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, You've been very helpful.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> Carbon is basically there for the reason of removing medications and stuff from the water, so you will certainly need to remove it for the medication to be effective. imagine it like a spponge, soaking up all the medication. To be honest though, i wouldnt readd it back after removing it, cos it only has a limited life lasting only into the weeks, and there really isnt any use for it. replace it with ceramic filter media available from all good pet shops, and your tank will thank you XD


Good advice there^^^^^^
The problem with carbon is you never know when it needs replacing and it can release things back into the water. If you felt you had to use some sort of chemical media I would use a polyfilter. It changes different colours to show what it has absorbed so you can see when it needs changing and it wont release anything back into the aquarium http://www.underworldproducts.co.uk/index.php/aquatic/polyfilter


----------

